
Gab plans on forking Keybase, replacing Stellar wallet with Bitcoin - euphemized
https://decryptmedia.com/7054/gab-forking-keybase-stellar-bitcoin
======
Arnt
Does gab employ technically capable people? Does Gab have a record of doing
the planned things?

~~~
euphemized
It isn't a very long record, but yes. In January, Gab said it was considering
forking the Brave browser. It delivered on that earlier this month:
[https://decryptmedia.com/6719/gab-forking-
brave](https://decryptmedia.com/6719/gab-forking-brave)

